# Is there any driver can make Intel i350 works on FreeBSD 6.4



## maclaren (Oct 16, 2012)

company purchased a new server, the onboard NIC controller is Intel i350, but company wants to keep using FreeBSD 6.4 without any change. 

I try to find a driver to make it work in 6.4 but in vain (Intel only provides to 7.x). Is there any way to solve this ?


----------



## throAU (Oct 16, 2012)

It is possible - but the company will likely need to pay someone with kernel skills to port it.

Also it would be worth stressing to them they will also need to pay someone to backport security patches - there are a number of exploits for software that is part of 6.x.

If they want to continue to run 6.x it is going to cost them.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

FreeBSD 6.4 went End-of-Life in November 2010. You have been running an unsupported and unpatched version for the past 2 years.


----------

